# Canton OH - Looking for a game



## 2d6 (Jul 19, 2003)

Mature gamer looking to form or join a game group in Canton OH.

Looking for D&D 3.0/3.5
Mutants and Masterminds
Call of Cthulhu
Spycraft
or pretty much anything d20
and Battletech

please send email to dallasb@rocketmail.com


----------

